# The Bald Truth Radio Show > The Bald Truth: Show Archives >  The Future of Hair Transplants: This Week On The Bald Truth 3/15/09

## tbtadmin

IAHRS hair transplant pioneer Alan Bauman, M.D. will be joining Spencer and Dave to discuss a new and exciting breakthrough in surgical hair restoration.The targeted removal of  follicular unit grafts without the use of a scalpel is known as Follicular Unit Extraction(FUE). One major drawback, among others, of this procedure is that its extremely [...]

More...

----------

